# Baby-Sitting Advice?



## Eeveelution (Sep 23, 2008)

Tonight I'm sitting for my friend's family for 45 minutes, and it's my first sitting job ever. Thing is, it's not just one or two kids, it's _five_. Their mom's got something to do with a play tonight, my friend's got a special class, and as for their dad... Well, I'm not so sure about him. (No, my friend can't skip class, it's for Confirmation.)

There's two girls and three boys, and most of them are different ages. (Two of them are cousins staying until next summer at the earliest. It's a long story I don't even know.) I've got a little experience since two of my neighbors are in 2st Grader and Kindergarten. Otherwise, I've got no experience. Thankfully, my mom's taking over before their bedtime.

Any advice for a beginning babysitter?


----------



## Furretsu (Sep 23, 2008)

kill them and leave the country


----------



## surskitty (Sep 23, 2008)

Run like hell.  D:


----------



## nastypass (Sep 23, 2008)

IT'S A TRAP


----------



## Jolty (Sep 23, 2008)

45 mins is nothing
be glad its not the weekend (which I am usually stuck with, looking after my sibs)

I don't think you have much to worry about


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Sep 23, 2008)

At first I thought, _5 kids?! She's not going to survive this one!_

And then I saw that it's for 45 minutes. Well, that's a relief.


----------



## Vyraura (Sep 24, 2008)

duct tape their feet to another kid's hands and put them in a circle
then leave for a bit


----------



## *~[insert name here]~* (Sep 24, 2008)

No. Ignore all advice that involves, killing, running, or kids in duct tape be combined.

Do they have a TV? If so, be sure to dump whoever is the least cooperative there so you don't have to deal with them, if there's nothing more you can do. Snacks, as long as no one has an allergic reaction [[AKA makes sure you know everyone's allergies]], always run over well. But not too much sugar. 

Also, there is no reason why the kids can't associate with one another, so don't worry about that. Plus, I'm sure your mom will be able to rescue you if you really need her help.


----------



## Old Catch (Sep 24, 2008)

Don't go into it like a job, think of it more as a play date. The time goes a lot faster and the job is easier if you talk to them like people and not *'children :O'*. Ask them what they like to do, play their video games or whatever with them. I usually let them win but whatever floats your boat. Joke around. When they get comfortable, they'll start to show you stuff that they made or own or whatever... or atleast that's how it works with me. Even really young children respond to that kind of stuff. Of course, that's just my way. ^^ Lots of luck. 

Wow. You guys don't like kids much, do you? o.o


----------



## Music Dragon (Sep 24, 2008)

No, seriously. Tie-up games.


----------



## Tailsy (Sep 24, 2008)

I really don't think giving kids a bondage fetish would be being a very good influence. :[

It's only 45 minutes so you'll be fine! Five kids are fun! Play stupid games with them outside, like hide-and-seek or...

Well, just don't play tig. Do /not/ play tig.


----------



## Not Meowth (Sep 24, 2008)

Catch-22 said:


> Wow. You guys don't like kids much, do you? o.o


What is there to like _about_ them?

Take along a large box, seal them inside with parcel tape, lock the box in a cupboard and leave them until you can escape.


----------



## Music Dragon (Sep 24, 2008)

Tailsy said:


> I really don't think giving kids a bondage fetish would be being a very good influence. :[


I AM NOT MESSED UP


----------



## goldenquagsire (Sep 24, 2008)

MD, I wish you'd been my babysitter when I was younger. Hell, I'd be PAYING my parents to go out for the evening. :3

Bit of advice: if you are going to take the lazy way out, *DON'T* let them watch actual TV unless you carefully supervise them. If they stumble across something a little... unsuitable... and tell their parents about it later, you'll be in the shit.

Videos or DVDs are a good alternative if you just want a bit of peace and quiet.


----------



## Music Dragon (Sep 24, 2008)

goldenquagsire said:


> MD, I wish you'd been my babysitter when I was younger. Hell, I'd be PAYING my parents to go out for the evening. :3


It's never too late...!


----------



## goldenquagsire (Sep 24, 2008)

Hrm... I'll suggest that my parents go see that new film that's out...

Don't forget the ropes and duct tape! :3


----------



## Music Dragon (Sep 24, 2008)

*snicker snicker*


----------



## Eeveelution (Sep 24, 2008)

Well, the job went well last night, but I've learned one thing: the babysitters here are all crazy. In a good way, not a bad!


----------



## Dannichu (Sep 25, 2008)

This is the one phrase that everyone who has to mind kids needs to know and use when it's needed:

"I don't care what your mum lets you do, she left _me _in charge and until she gets back you do what _I_ say."

Because you can't hit the kids who are all "But _my mum_ lets me eat all the biscuits out of the tin/walk in the road/watch the action movies channel."

Other than that, plonk them in front of the TV (cartoons are best because kids of any age like them and shouldn't complain too much), put on a DVD they can agree on or bring over some kind of technology you have that they don't, like a DS, and tell them that if they behave they can have a short go on it.

Glad you managed okay :3


----------



## Icalasari (Sep 25, 2008)

Next time, get them addicted to Pokemon

^^;


----------



## Jason-Kun (Sep 29, 2008)

Icalasari said:


> Next time, get them addicted to Pokemon
> 
> ^^;


This. Just make sure not to get them addicted to the non-childsafe Pokemon.


----------

